# [ Fledgling God ]



## kyeugh (Aug 31, 2015)

Spoiler: Foreword



So I wanted to do an interactive comic, again.  This time, though, it's going to be drawn by hand rather than sprited; furthermore, I'm ditching the MSPA-esque style so it can be a bit more ornate.  Additionally, rather than giving already-formulated characters, personalities, and worlds, I'm starting from total scratch here and letting the readers decide where this goes.  This is more of an experiment than anything, and participation is greatly appreciated and encouraged!  (Also there will be art eventually but not in this first panel.)


You do not exist.  What will you do?


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 31, 2015)

Let there be!


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 31, 2015)

Music Dragon said:


> Let there be!





You now exist.  However, you lack functional sensory organs, and as a result you're unable to perceive the world around you... assuming there is one.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 31, 2015)

Is there?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 31, 2015)

Impose a restriction

I'm already thinking of this


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 31, 2015)

Speak in both Japanese and English.


----------

